# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Sony xplod

## Kostas_tsi

Καλησπερα εχω δυο ηχεια αυτοκινητου τα οποια μου χαλασαν στην πρωτη εβδομαδα τα εστειλα πισω για επισκευη μου κρατησαν αλλη μια εβδομαδα 😛 το προβλημα ειναι οτι παιζουν μονο τα twiter του ηχειου αν πατησεις με το δακτυλο σου τη μεμβρανη του παιζει κανονικα αν τ αφησεις παλι τα ιδια ξερει κανεις πως και αν μπορω να τα επισκευασω; ευχαριστω.

----------


## p270

ειναι σε εγγυηση; αν ναι να τα ξαναπας πισω

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Οχι δυστηχως δεν είναι πλεον μου την εσπασαν και δεν ξαναασχοληθηκα

----------


## mikemtb73

Και τα δύο?? Κάτι κάνεις πολύ λάθος.. Μήπως τα έβαλες σε μεγάλο ενισχυτή? Για δώσε στοιχεία ηχείων και ενισχυτή 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## p270

ποια ηταν η τιμη αγορας τους;

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Ναι και τα δυο Οχι δεν τα εχω σε ενισχυτή παιρνουν κατευθείαν απο την πηγη του αυτοκινητου δεν ειναι τιποτα λαθος τα στοιχεια που βλεπω ειναι sony xplod xs-gt1328f/ peak power 220w /rated power35 w/ 4Ω

----------


## xsterg

εχω μεγαφωνα της πλακας για δοκιμες σε ενισχυτες που επισκευαζω. μεγαφωνα του 1-2 watt και οχι καμμια σοβαρη μαρκα. στις δοκιμες τα ψηλοτσιτωνω. παιζουν με μεγαλη παραμορφωση αλλα κανενα δεν εχει καει. μπορει να εχουν σκιστει αλλα καμμενο δεν εχω παρει κανενα. για να σου καηκαν και τα δυο, και να ξανακαηκαν μαλλον κατι προβλημα εχει η πηγη σου. μαλλον βγαζει συνεχη συνιστωσα. με ενα πολυμετρο μπορεις να το διαπιστωσεις.

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Οχι δεν εχει θεμα η πηγή εβαλα αλλα ηχεια στην ιδια γραμμη και ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Επισης το θεμα δεν είναι απο τι προκλήθηκε η βλαβη αλλα απο το πως θα επισκευαστουν τα ηχεια γνωριζει καποιοςΝΎ

----------


## xsterg

λαθος.το θεμα ειναι απο τι προκληθηκε η βλαβη. αν δεν βρεις το αιτιο οτι και να κανεις θα εχεις προβλημα. μετρησες τον ενισχυτη για συνεχη συνιστωσα?

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Δεν παιζω πλεον με ενισχυτή τα ηχεια απλα ηταν προβληματικα... Και πως τα μετραω τα συνιστωσα σε ποια θεση βαζω τ πολυμετρο λαι τι ακριβως μετραω;

----------


## ezizu

Τους ακροδέκτες [+, κόκκινος] και [-, μαύρος]  του πολυμέτρου θα τους συνδέσεις  στην έξοδο [+] και [-] αντίστοιχα, του κάθε καναλιού  του ενισχυτή σου. Ο ενισχυτής θα πρέπει να είναι ενεργοποιημένος και να μην έχει τίποτα συνδεδεμένο πάνω του ούτε στην είσοδο του (αν και κανονικά θα πρέπει να βραχυκυκλωθεί η είσοδος ), ούτε στην έξοδο του, (δηλαδή μόνο τροφοδοσία και remote θα είναι συνδεδεμένα).
Θα επιλέξεις στο πολύμετρο μέτρηση συνεχούς τάσης (DC volt και στην περίπτωση που δεν είναι auto range το πολύμετρο ,θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις μικρή κλίμακα μέτρησης π.χ. 200mV ή 2V) και θα μετρήσεις την τάση στην έξοδο του κάθε καναλιού. 
Η dc τάση στην έξοδο (dc offset) του ενισχυτή, για φυσιολογική λειτουργία, δεν θα πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 50mV σε κανένα κανάλι. 
Αν η τάση που θα μετρήσεις είναι μεγαλύτερη, τότε πιθανότατα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στον ενισχυτή.

----------

tipos (04-06-17)

----------


## xrhstos1978

με volume στο 0
βαλε το πολυμετρο στο dc και βαλε το ενα prob στο - και το αλλο στο + της μια εξοδου και πες τι βλεπεις, το ιδιο και στο α΄λλο καναλι

----------


## ezizu

Βάσει των γραφόμενών σου στο αρχικό ποστ, τα μεγάφωνα δεν πρέπει να έχουν καμένο πηνίο φωνής , αλλά πιθανών υπάρχει κάποιο κόψιμο στους  εύκαμπτους ακροδέκτες που ενώνουν το πηνίο φωνής του woofer, με τους ακροδέκτες  σύνδεσης του ηχείου .
Για αυτό το λόγο όταν πιέζεις τον κώνο του μεγαφώνου, λειτουργεί.
Οι πιο συνηθισμένες αιτίες που μπορεί να προκύψει το παραπάνω πρόβλημα είναι :
α) ύπαρξη μη φυσιολογικής τάσης dc(offset) στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή,
β) υπερβολική ένταση σήματος (στην περίπτωσή σου, υπερβολική ένταση χαμηλών συχνοτήταων, λόγω π.χ. λάθος-κακής ρύθμισης EQ, χρήσης φίλτρου loudness σε υψηλές στάθμες λειτουργίας κ.λ.π.) 
γ) προβληματικό μεγάφωνο κ.ο.κ.

Να σημειωθεί εδώ, ότι η μη φυσιολογική dc τάση στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή (dc offset), έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μετατοπίζεται  από την αρχική θέση ηρεμίας προς μια κατεύθυνση (ανάλογα με την τάση dc offset και την πολικότητα της αντίστοιχα) το πηνίο φωνής (και κατά συνέπεια και ο κώνος) του μεγαφώνου, οπότε η φυσιολογική διαδρομή του πηνίου-κώνου μειώνεται , με αποτέλεσμα κάποια στιγμή να βγαίνει εκτός των ορίων διαδρομής του, με πιθανή συνέπεια να κοπούν οι εξωτερικοί εύκαμπτοι ακροδέκτες- καλώδια σύνδεσης του πηνίου φωνής (και όχι μόνο βέβαια).

Επίσης, στην περίπτωση που ο ενισχυτή λειτουργεί κανονικά, το κόψιμο των εύκαμπτων ακροδεκτών-καλωδίων σύνδεσης του πηνίου, λόγω της υπερβολικής διαδρομής (πέρα των φυσιολογικών ορίων) του πηνίου/κώνου του μεγαφώνου, όπως αναφέρω και παραπάνω, μπορεί να οφείλεται είτε σε υψηλές εντάσεις λειτουργίας (σε σχέση με την σχεδίαση-προδιαγραφές του μεγαφώνου) είτε σε λάθος- κακή ρύθμιση του ΕQ π.χ. μεγάλη ενίσχυση περιοχής συχνοτήτων ( των χαμηλών - μπάσων, για την περίπτωση του woofer, όπως στο εδώ θέμα) ή ακόμα και στην λάθος χρήσης - ενεργοποίησης του φίλτρου loudness (το οποίο ουσιαστικά, βάσει της λογικής της σχεδίασης του, θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιείται μόνο όταν κάποιος ακούει μουσική σε χαμηλές ηχητικές στάθμες).  
Την κακή-λάθος ρύθμιση του EQ ή την ενεργοποίηση του φίλτρου loudness σε υψηλές στάθμες ακρόασης, την κάνουν αρκετοί (που συνήθως δεν έχουν πολλές σχετικές γνώσεις) και κυρίως αυτοί που θέλουν να ακούνε έντονα τις χαμηλές συχνότητες (μπάσα) της αγαπημένης τους μουσικής, χωρίς όμως να έχουν sub woofer στο ηχητικό τους σύστημα. 
Τα αποτελέσματα της παραπάνω τακτικής λοιπόν είναι συνήθως :
α) το κόψιμο (στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων) των εύκαμπτων ακροδεκτών σύνδεσης του πηνίου φωνής,
β) ζημιά έως και καταστροφή της ανάρτησης ή/και του κώνου του μεγαφώνου
γ) καταστροφή του πηνίου φωνής
δ) συνδυασμός των παραπάνω (α,β,γ) .
Φιλικά.

----------

mikemtb73 (30-05-17), tipos (04-06-17)

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Οντως κατι με τους ευκαμπτους ακριδεκτες γινεται κουνώντας μονο αυτους τα ηχεια παιζουν αλλα δεν διακρινω καποιο κόψιμο

----------


## ezizu

Προφανώς το κόψιμο θα  βρίσκεται,ως  συνήθως, στις άκρες του εύκαμπτου ακροδέκτη, δηλαδή  είτε στο σημείο που ενώνονται ο εύκαμπτος ακροδέκτης, με την άκρη του πηνίου φωνής (πάνω στο κώνο του μεγάφωνου) είτε στο σημείο ένωσης του εύκαμπτου ακροδέκτη, με την κεντρική φίσα σύνδεσης  του ηχείου.

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Ωραια να τ αλλαξω εγω αυτο κατω ειναι ευκολο να ξεκοληθει και να ξανακοληθει πανω στ μεγαφωνο ομως βαζουν καποια κολαΝΎ και που θα βρω τετοιους ακροδεκτεςΝΎ

----------


## ezizu

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις τους εύκαμπτους ακροδέκτες. 
Θα πρέπει απλά να τους ξανά κολλήσεις σωστά εκεί που έχουν κοπεί.

Στον κώνο του μεγαφώνου προσπάθησε να αφαιρέσεις, πολύ προσεκτικά,  την κόλλα από το σημείο που ενώνεται ο προβληματικός εύκαμπτος ακροδέκτης, μέχρι να βρεις την ένωση με το πολύ λεπτό άκρο από το πηνίο φωνής του μεγαφώνου και ξανά κάνεις σωστά και πολύ προσεκτικά την επανακόλλησή τους. 
Επειδή το σύρμα από το πηνίο είναι πολύ λεπτό και δεν έχει περιθώριο να κοπεί- αφαιρεθεί κάποιο κομμάτι του , ότι κάνεις θα πρέπει να γίνει αργά και πολύ προσεκτικά. 
Αρκετές φορές έχει τύχει, η διακοπή γίνεται μόνο στην ένωση με το πηνίο φωνής, πάνω στον κώνο του μεγαφώνου.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση επίσης ,να έχει πρόβλημα μόνο ο ένας  ακροδέκτης.
Αν πάλι καταλήξεις,(π.χ. κουνώντας τους ξεχωριστά το καθένα καθώς παίζει το ηχείο), ότι και οι δύο ακροδέκτες κάνουν διακοπές θα πρέπει να κολλήσεις και τους δυο, ακολουθώντας την αντίστοιχη διαδικασία. 
Στην ένωση των εύκαμπτων ακροδεκτών με την κεντρική φίσα του ηχείου είναι πολύ πιο απλά τα πράγματα. 
Απλά ξανά κάνε (με κόλληση) την ένωση σωστά .

----------


## Kostas_tsi

Καλησπερα παιδια τελικα εφταιγε ο ενας απο τους δυο ακροδεκτες κολησα ξανα κολησα τα ιδια λοιπον τον αντικατεστησα με απλο καλωδιο και παιζει σαν καινουριο... προς το παρων δηλαδη   ευχαριστω πολυ για το χρονο σας!!

----------

